# Playstation VR: realtà virtuale. Uscita, prezzi, giochi, info. Video



## admin (30 Ottobre 2015)

La realtà virtuale, nel mondo dei videogiochi e dell'intrattenimento, sta per diventare realtà. Grazie alla Sony. L'azienda giapponese sta per lanciare sul mercato Playstation VR, una nuova console che ci permetterà di immergerci all'interno della realtà virtuale.

Playstation VR sarà una console tutta nuova. Per interagire con i contenuti offerti, sarà necessario indossare un "visore".

Quando uscirà Playstation VR? Ancora non è stata comunicata una data precisa, ma sarà disponibile sul mercato all'inizio del 2016.

Il prezzo? Anche questo, ancora non è stato comunicato ufficialmente.

Per quanto riguarda i videogiochi, centinaia di sviluppatori stanno già lavorando ai prossimi titoli esclusivi per Playstation VR. Gran Turismo dovrebbe essere uno dei primissimi titoli. 


Qui in basso al secondo post un video


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Ottobre 2015)

Crisi epilettiche a parte, per muoversi agevolmente serve una stanza grande. Altrimenti dovrebbero permettere di usarlo insieme al Joystick.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2015)

Un pò complicata come cosa secondo me, sarà per pochi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Crisi epilettiche a parte, per muoversi agevolmente serve una stanza grande. Altrimenti dovrebbero permettere di usarlo insieme al Joystick.



Forse dovrebbero aggiungere delle pedane mobili, comunque nelle VR che ho provato io non c'era bisogno di camminare per muoversi nella simulazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Per me come tecnologia farà la stessa triste fine del 3D con gli occhiali.


----------



## Giangy (1 Novembre 2015)

Dalla descrizione non mi entusiasma particolarmente... certo è sempre una cosa nuova e tecnologica, ma ricordate il fallimento ormai della PS Vita? Io l'avevo comprata appena uscità, poi data via dopo solo due anni, causa non uscità di titoli nuovi, e poi anche perchè le console portatili ormai non servono quasi più, visto che alcuni smartphone/tablet di nuova generazione hanno un grande potenziale, in più i nuovi giochi per android si stanno sviluppando come grafica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2015)

la RV è senza dubbio il futuro dell'intrattenimento ma per ora siamo ancora lontanissimi da risultati soddisfacenti...


----------



## Giangy (22 Marzo 2016)

Nel sito di Gamestop, la data di uscità è prevista per Ottobre 2016, prezzo 399 euro, secondo me meglio una PS4/Xbox One, le console migliori in assoluto, questa PS VR, mi sembra un pò una cosa infantile, tipo la Nintendo Wii/Wii U per intenderci.


----------

